# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نگرانم...چه طوری برنامه بریزم؟کمککککککککککککک

## mehdi075

چه جوری برنامه بریزم که بتونم درسای دوم و سوممو تو تابستون بخونم؟چهطوذی تقسیم بندی کنم درس ها راااااااااااااااااااا؟:yahoo (2):

----------


## Afsane-IN

به نظرم تو طرح گام اول گزینه دو ثبت نام کن ... برنامه میده که تا آخر تابستون تموم کنید این سالهارو . سرچ کنید سایتش رو تو گوگل اطلاعاتش رو بخونید . هزینشم 100 تومنه با آزمون های حضوری ! واقعا مناسبه

فرستاده شده از GT-N7100ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## hamed2357

دقیقا
گزینه 2 برای پایه خیلی خوب هست
سوالات با کیفیتی هم داره که علاوه بر برنامه دادن به مطالعه ی شما سطح علمی شما را نیز قوی میکنه
درکنارش کتاب تست خوب هم استفاده کنید
مطالعتون هم طوری باشه که هر 3-4 روز یکبار تمام درسها یک دور خونده شده باشن
ساعت و.. هم برای خودت تعیین نکن چون نمیشه دقیق اجرا کرد و باعث نا امیدی میشه

----------


## niloufar abi

من گزینه 2 ثبت نام نکردم تا حالا.نمی دونم بچه ها چی میگن.
ولی خودم می خوام اینجوری برنامه ریزی کنم
روزای زوج ترتیب درسا اینجوری
عربی
زیست
شیمی
ریاضی
ادبیات
زبان
روزای فرد
دینی
زیست
زمین
فیزیک 
ادبیات
زبان
جمعه ها هم اگر به درسا مسلطی تست بزن.مثلا توی درسایی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی تست بزن.
یا درسای حفظی رودوره کن.
اول صبح سعی کن یه درسی بخونی که برات ساده تره.مثل عربی یا دینی
بعدش بهترین ساعت مطالعت باید زیست بخونی.من توصیه می کنم ساعت 6 شروع کنی.تا 8 .بعد تا 12 زیست
الان بیشتر بخونی بهتره به نظر خودم.ولی اگه زیاد توی پایه اوت نیستی تست هم بزن
نظرتو تا اینجا بگو.اگه خوب بود بقیه ش هم میگم

----------


## Ensany

اونطور که مشاورم تو گزینه 2 گفت هزینش 300 تومنه! 

اما اصلا نگران نباشید برنامه مطالعاتی تابستان کانون فرهنگی اموزش!  با توجه به این پیش برید! برنامه کانون هستش! چارت های مطالعاتی خودتون رو با توجه به این تنظیم کنید و بخونید! و هر دم از خودتون سنجش بگیرید

----------


## nahid

1سلوم.2 عجله نکن هنوز فرصت هست3با استفاده از یه کتاب مشاوره پیش برو4 گوش به حرف کسی نده و تحت تاثیر بعضی حرفای اون قرار نگیر چون ممکنه بخواد تو رو از هدفت دور کنه .5بصورت پیام خصوصی راهنماییت خواهم کرد.

----------


## helia2013

به نظر من هرکسی خودش میتونه واسه خودش برنامه ریزی کنه...من اول تابستون مثل شما بودم ولی وقتی نشستم و اونایی رو که خوندم و نخوندم ،تست زدم و نزدم رو چک کردم برنامه کلی اومد دستم...تو می تونی برا سوم که تازه تموم کردی تست بزنی واختصاصیای دوم هم همزمان بخونی...عمومی هارو واسه بعد دی نگه دار...البته برا زبان reading هرچی میتونی بخون...

----------


## mehdi075

ممنون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من گزینه 2 ثبت نام نکردم تا حالا.نمی دونم بچه ها چی میگن.
> ولی خودم می خوام اینجوری برنامه ریزی کنم
> روزای زوج ترتیب درسا اینجوری
> عربی
> زیست
> شیمی
> ریاضی
> ادبیات
> زبان
> ...






اینکه عالیه
زبان ضعیفم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -



ممنون بچه ها :22: 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به نظر من هرکسی خودش میتونه واسه خودش برنامه ریزی کنه...من اول تابستون مثل شما بودم ولی وقتی نشستم و اونایی رو که خوندم و نخوندم ،تست زدم و نزدم رو چک کردم برنامه کلی اومد دستم...تو می تونی برا سوم که تازه تموم کردی تست بزنی واختصاصیای دوم هم همزمان بخونی...عمومی هارو واسه بعد دی نگه دار...البته برا زبان reading هرچی میتونی بخون...




ممنونم :22:

----------


## Moonlight

> چه جوری برنامه بریزم که بتونم درسای دوم و سوممو تو تابستون بخونم؟چهطوذی تقسیم بندی کنم درس ها راااااااااااااااااااا؟:yahoo (2):


بنظر من الان بشینین اول شیمی  و فیزیک هاتونو بخصوص سال سومو بخونین و در کنارش حتما حتما خلاصه نویسیم انجام بدین من که این کارارو کردم و مطمئن هم هستم که سود بردم..

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> چه جوری برنامه بریزم که بتونم درسای دوم و سوممو تو تابستون بخونم؟چهطوذی تقسیم بندی کنم درس ها راااااااااااااااااااا؟:yahoo (2):


هنوز عمومیارو شروع نکنین

----------


## mehdi075

> بنظر من الان بشینین اول شیمی  و فیزیک هاتونو بخصوص سال سومو بخونین و در کنارش حتما حتما خلاصه نویسیم انجام بدین من که این کارارو کردم و مطمئن هم هستم که سود بردم..
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> هنوز عمومیارو شروع نکنین



چشم ممنون:yahoo (1):

----------


## niloufar abi

> ممنون
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


زبان منم خیلی ضعیفه.کتاب مبتکرانو بخون.لغت هاشو فقط کار کن.فعلا روی گرامر کار نکن.
اینایی هم که میگن عمومی ها رو بذار برای عید و اسفند من حرفشونو قبول ندارم.چون اون موقع انقد استرس داری که هیچی نمی فهمی.درسای حفظی زو خودم پارسال تابستون خیلی ریلکس بودم خوندم.تا خود کنکور معنی لغت های ادبیات یادم مونده بود.
تو اول باید خودتو بشناسی.آدمی هستی که وقتی استرس داری بیشتر بازده داری؟یا وقتی ریلکسی؟
من خودم می خوام درسای عمومی رو تابستون هم بخونم.
یه سیستمی هم هست.دوستم از مشاورش پرسیده
اینجوریه:
روز اول
روز  دوم
روز چهارم
روز هشتم
روز شانزدهم
روز سی و دوم
روز شصت و چهارم
هر درسی رو اینجوری بخونی دیگه یادت نمیره.
برنامه تو یه جوری بنویس که این توش رعایت بشه.
مخصوصا برای زیست
آخر شب قبل از خواب درسای حفظی بخونی بهتره.
لغت زبان بخون نیم ساعت

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اینجوری گیج میشی.یکی میگه عمومی بخون یکی میگه نخون.
من نظرم اینه که عمومی حیاتیه.نخونی باختی.نیاز به دوره داره.دیر شروع کنی دوره هات کمتر میشه.
خیلیا میگن الان هرچی عمومی بخونی می پره.
اول و آخرش خودت باید برنامه بنویسی
خودت تصمیم بگیر

----------


## mahsa92

كسي كه زبانش ضعيفه دليل نميشه بگيم گرامر نخون
گرامر بخون تا مهر كاملا برات جا بيوفته اگه الان نخوني هيچوقت هم نميخوني


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## niloufar abi

> كسي كه زبانش ضعيفه دليل نميشه بگيم گرامر نخون
> گرامر بخون تا مهر كاملا برات جا بيوفته اگه الان نخوني هيچوقت هم نميخوني
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


به نظرت می ارزه آدم این همه گرامر بخونه بعد 3 تا سوال ازش بدن که نهایتا 2 تاشو بزنه؟؟؟؟؟
همون وقتو بذاره برای لغت می دونی چندتا لغت حفظ میشه؟؟؟؟
من که خودم نمی خونم.

----------


## niceintheworld

خودت بشین برنامه ریزی کن عمل کن آزمون و خطا برنامه هم با خودته اگه رشته های خوب میخوای کانون سوالای ریاضی فیزیک گزینه 2 خوبه ولی زیستش اصلا خوب نیست اینقدر هم دنبال این که چجوری بخونم نباش اول برنامه بریز بعد بخون خودش میاد تو دستت که چجوری برنامه بریزی و بخونی عمومی ها رو هم نگه نداری از الان باید بخونی باید وگرنه نمی دونم چی بگم  ولی میشی مثل من که گفتم بعد عید عمومی هارو میخونم ولی اونجور که میخواستم نشد 
عمومی مهمه عربی رو باید تو تابستون تموم کنی مسلط بشی زبان فارسی هم همین طور دینی پایه رو هم همین طور باید آیه ها رو حفظ کنی کاربردی حفظ کنی  بخون دیگه زیادم تو این سایت دنبال شگفتی نباش خودت باید بساز زیاد نیا اینجا اصلا نیا فقط بخون کیف کن

----------


## mahsa92

> به نظرت می ارزه آدم این همه گرامر بخونه بعد 3 تا سوال ازش بدن که نهایتا 2 تاشو بزنه؟؟؟؟؟
> همون وقتو بذاره برای لغت می دونی چندتا لغت حفظ میشه؟؟؟؟
> من که خودم نمی خونم.


بنظر من كه مي ارزه ي تست عمومي رتبه رو هزار تا جابجا ميكنه


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Afsane-IN

> اونطور که مشاورم تو گزینه 2 گفت هزینش 300 تومنه! 
> 
> اما اصلا نگران نباشید برنامه مطالعاتی تابستان کانون فرهنگی اموزش!  با توجه به این پیش برید! برنامه کانون هستش! چارت های مطالعاتی خودتون رو با توجه به این تنظیم کنید و بخونید! و هر دم از خودتون سنجش بگیرید


من خودم نوشتم  :Yahoo (21):  100 تومنه  :Yahoo (21): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بنظر من كه مي ارزه ي تست عمومي رتبه رو هزار تا جابجا ميكنه
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


هزار تا ؟؟؟؟‌ :Yahoo (21):  عمرا
درسي كه ضريب 2 داره چطوري 1000 تا جا به جا ميكنه
واقعا وثت گذاشتن زياد واسه عموميا وقت هدر كردنه
رياضيه كه يه تستش كلي رتبه جابه جا ميكنه
به نظر من كه وقت باد رو درساي اختصاصي گذاشته بشه
درساي عمومي ماه هاي آخر ميشه به راحتي به بالاي 70 رسوندشون

----------


## mehdi075

> زبان منم خیلی ضعیفه.کتاب مبتکرانو بخون.لغت هاشو فقط کار کن.فعلا روی گرامر کار نکن.
> اینایی هم که میگن عمومی ها رو بذار برای عید و اسفند من حرفشونو قبول ندارم.چون اون موقع انقد استرس داری که هیچی نمی فهمی.درسای حفظی زو خودم پارسال تابستون خیلی ریلکس بودم خوندم.تا خود کنکور معنی لغت های ادبیات یادم مونده بود.
> تو اول باید خودتو بشناسی.آدمی هستی که وقتی استرس داری بیشتر بازده داری؟یا وقتی ریلکسی؟
> من خودم می خوام درسای عمومی رو تابستون هم بخونم.
> یه سیستمی هم هست.دوستم از مشاورش پرسیده
> اینجوریه:
> روز اول
> روز  دوم
> روز چهارم
> ...



ممنونم بچه ها :Yahoo (101): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خودت بشین برنامه ریزی کن عمل کن آزمون و خطا برنامه هم با خودته اگه رشته های خوب میخوای کانون سوالای ریاضی فیزیک گزینه 2 خوبه ولی زیستش اصلا خوب نیست اینقدر هم دنبال این که چجوری بخونم نباش اول برنامه بریز بعد بخون خودش میاد تو دستت که چجوری برنامه بریزی و بخونی عمومی ها رو هم نگه نداری از الان باید بخونی باید وگرنه نمی دونم چی بگم  ولی میشی مثل من که گفتم بعد عید عمومی هارو میخونم ولی اونجور که میخواستم نشد 
> عمومی مهمه عربی رو باید تو تابستون تموم کنی مسلط بشی زبان فارسی هم همین طور دینی پایه رو هم همین طور باید آیه ها رو حفظ کنی کاربردی حفظ کنی  بخون دیگه زیادم تو این سایت دنبال شگفتی نباش خودت باید بساز زیاد نیا اینجا اصلا نیا فقط بخون کیف کن


چشم دوست خوبم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من خودم نوشتم  100 تومنه 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> هزار تا ؟؟؟؟‌ عمرا
> درسي كه ضريب 2 داره چطوري 1000 تا جا به جا ميكنه
> واقعا وثت گذاشتن زياد واسه عموميا وقت هدر كردنه
> ...


مرسی بچه ها:yahoo (1):

----------

